
Yahoo Groups to remove all content December 14 - 83
https://help.yahoo.com/kb/groups/SLN31010.html
======
jefftk
I have a group I still care about. Here's how I'm archiving it:

    
    
        git clone git@github.com:andrewferguson/YahooGroups-Archiver.git
        python archive_group.py <group-name>
    

See [https://github.com/andrewferguson/YahooGroups-
Archiver](https://github.com/andrewferguson/YahooGroups-Archiver) and
[https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Yahoo!_Groups](https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Yahoo!_Groups)

~~~
swyx
trying this alternative: [https://github.com/csaftoiu/yahoo-groups-
backup](https://github.com/csaftoiu/yahoo-groups-backup)

~~~
raincom
I tried this long time back. It requires a mongodb instance. I was not happy
about it.

------
segfaultbuserr
This is horrible.

Some Yahoo Groups must be still active as mailing lists, or at least an
archive for some niche communities, and they have irreplaceable, valuable
information. I don't know other groups, but I know the Tektronix oscilloscope
group (TekScopes) has been on Yahoo for a decade, and it's often the only
source of information about vintage Tektronix oscilloscopes that dated back to
the 1960s, some were former engineers with firsthand experience who can help
to fix your scope or identify a replacement part, and the mailing list archive
has a lot of lost knowledge that cannot be found elsewhere.

Well, fortunately TekScopes migrated to Groups.io in recent years, which is
good. But just think about other groups...

~~~
Bartweiss
I've seen several fandom wikis recently which sourced things to Yahoo Groups
comments from the creators. Presumably those statements will be lost forever
soon unless someone spots those things and archives them.

In the present, it feels a bit silly to mourn random posts from writers and
webcomic creators as a serious loss. But when I consider the impact of past
artists' letters and journals (e.g. Tolkien), it feels rather different. Some
of these silly things will turn into real academic and historical sources if
only they survive.

~~~
segfaultbuserr
> _I 've seen several fandom wikis_

Internet subculture surfing and archaeology is my favorite hobby, I do it for
fun, not for researches. I have seriously considered quit software engineering
and move to social science, but it will remain as a hobby.

I've spent a long time browsing alt.folklore.computers and Usenet FAQs from
early Usenet archives, or reading the long-deleted 4chan posts from
Bibliotheca Anonoma [0], a repository of history and folklore from Something
Awful, 2channel, 4chan, and looking up and laughing at memes that nobody
remembers. Or read the early writings and thoughts of online personalities
long forgotten.

The biggest frustrating in my exploration is meeting a dead link that hasn't
been archived by archive.org, if it occurs, all bets are off, the journey ends
officially. By erasing a webpage, parts of the collective history and culture
is thereby removed.

I've also seen the death of endless small communities due to changes of
circumstances, usually without a warning and happens overnight.

The lesson is that we should donate to archive.org today, just click here.
[https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/)

[0] [https://github.com/bibanon/bibanon](https://github.com/bibanon/bibanon)

~~~
lucasverra
Web archaeologists, that seems fun, necessary, and something way cool in 10
years from now

------
donohoe
It gets better... [facepalm]

From Twitter:

    
    
      Today it was announced that Yahoo! Groups is 
      shutting down, and taking with it a piece of 
      critical national infrastructure: 
      the Oftel Yahoo Group which is used for 
      managing UK phone number assignments. 
      Yes, really: See Ofcom's website

[https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0027/56646/s...](https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0027/56646/simwood.pdf)

Original tweet:
[https://twitter.com/erincandescent/status/118458732359973683...](https://twitter.com/erincandescent/status/1184587323599736837)

~~~
shp0ngle
From what I understand, it will still work as a mailing list platform, just
everything on the web will shut down.

------
dsalzman
“Anything you post on the internet will be there forever” meme is becoming
less true these days. Closed gardens that get shutdown without any notice,
dead links run rampant, full reliance on cloud vendors for data storage.

~~~
adrianmonk
I don't think the meme was ever supposed to mean it's safe to rely on the
internet to preserve your data. Instead, it means you should never assume you
have the power to delete data once it's out there.

~~~
lmkg
Funny how this is cutting both ways. If you want it gone, expect to be
disappointed... and if you want it preserved, expect to be disappointed.

~~~
nostrademons
An alternative formulation is that if you want it gone, just wait, while if
you want it preserved, save it yourself.

~~~
limomium
That's what I tell myself as I pirate everything online. Couldn't afford to
preserve everything by buying it. The only way to guarantee preservation,
personally, is to save it personally.

~~~
emiliobumachar
Even if you could afford to buy everything you care about, much of it is only
legally available through DRM which limits or downright removes your capacity
to ensure the availability of your copy to you.

------
aristidb
Seeing this made me donate a small sum to the Internet Archive, maybe you
(dear reader) want to do it too?
[https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/)

~~~
dobleboble
If one is able and willing, a monthly recurring donation helps them budget for
the future.

------
simonvc
Don't know if it's still true, but i heard once the the UK phone number
portability system was run on a yahoo group.

(a quick google shows the rumors were true..
[https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0027/56646/s...](https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0027/56646/simwood.pdf))

~~~
ec109685
As an email mailing list, the Yahoo Group will continue to work. The website
functionality is what's being lost.

~~~
yahoogroups
Not trying to spam.

I'm offering a service that will extract all the yahoo group data from both
private/public yahoo groups data for a fee.

My service: Includes \- Public groups backup \- Private groups extraction
(will require admin credentials for the account) \- Extraction formats include
excel, csv and html

Not Included in the backup \- Importing to new platform \- Data
Translation/Data cleaning \- Additional post backup requests

Total cost: \- Full backup $500

Payment details: \- $250 for the first installment. \- $250 after the last
sample excel file is sent

After the first payment I will start work. Once I have completed the data
backup, I will send a excel file with 10% of the final backup file as
verification of my work. I will send the file once the final $250 payment is
complete.

If your interested, please contact me at yahoogroupsbackup@gmail.com

\- oran c

------
SllX
[http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/2848](http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/2848)

9 years later and still spot on. Just waiting for the day they “sunset” Yahoo!
Mail and delete everything.

~~~
sp332
Yahoo Mail already recycles inactive accounts after 12 months. So if you
haven't logged in for a year, they'll unsubscribe you from all the mail they
can find in your inbox and delete all your mail, then let someone else sign up
with your username, receive password reset emails for your accounts, etc.

~~~
amatecha
dude, what? That's pretty bad... Nice way to "recover" old accounts on various
sites, I guess, eh? Jeez...

~~~
hombre_fatal
fastmail.com recycles accounts too once you stop paying.

~~~
jolmg
Somehow, I got upset at the thought of Yahoo! wiping accounts, but not of
FastMail recycling accounts. I have some weird psychology going on there.
Somehow I have the expectation that a free service would keep my stuff for me
indefinitely, but not that a business would when I stop paying.

Do you know if they recycle immediately or do they give some time to catch up
on payment?

What would suck is if there are services that don't allow you to change your
email, which might be used to identify yourself to their services.

------
btrettel
About a decade ago I archived many Yahoo Groups I liked with yahoo2mbox. No
idea if there are any similar scripts now.

I tried using hypermail to convert some of the mbox files into HTML so I could
post them online, but for some reason hypermail doesn't seem to work on any of
them. Thunderbird reads the files fine, though. If anyone has any ideas about
why, let me know. I could even provide a sample mbox file if you email me
(address at website linked in my HN profile).

The worst part is that there's one private Yahoo Group that I never was able
to get access to that apparently was important in a hobby I've participated
in. I guess that one's going to the bit bucket...

Edit: Archiveteam has information about other archiving programs:
[https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Yahoo!_Groups](https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Yahoo!_Groups)

~~~
akeck
If you can read them in Thunderbird, sometimes that's all it takes. I had to
save a friend's soon-to-deleted university account. I had another IMAP account
also configured Thunderbird. I was able to drag and drop from the soon-to-
deleted account into sub-folders of the IMAP account.

~~~
btrettel
If I understand you right, you're suggesting that I get Thunderbird to process
the mbox file by moving it into another folder. Reasonable idea, as hypermail
seems to work on mbox files generated by Thunderbird. I'll give that a shot if
the solution posted by jefftk doesn't pan out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21272524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21272524)

Looks like this Python script can generate HTML files, so no need to use
hypermail.

------
ulfw
What's the point of Yahoo at all anymore? Finance? I am at a loss of what it
is they still even do.

~~~
guywithabike
Not sure about how the rest of the company does, but in the iOS App Store, the
Gmail app has 147K reviews and Yahoo Mail has 2.1M reviews. I think that's a
decent proxy to tell us that Yahoo Mail is _hugely_ popular still.

~~~
saagarjha
Note that app developers can choose to "reset" their reviews whenever they
publish a new release, so those numbers might not be representative of the
number of users each has.

~~~
machello13
The number of reviews can also depend heavily on whether and how often the app
asks a user to review it.

------
EamonnMR
Archive team[1] has some tools for archiving groups (if you've got some you
care about.)

[1]
[https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Yahoo!_Groups](https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Yahoo!_Groups)

~~~
aikah
Thanks for the link.

I'm into hardware synthesizers and there was a lot of groups exchanging
patches, utilities, fixes, repair tips, mods and what not in these groups, a
LOT of extremely useful information is going to be lost, unfortunately.

This is a terrible news.

------
pmoriarty
This is what I fear will happen some day to Stack Overflow (and other members
of the Stack Exchange network), with HN, and with Reddit.

There's too much great content in private hands.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Stack exchange puts their data dumps into the Internet Archive [1]. Others
have done the same for HN and Reddit. I’m slowly archiving all of Imgur and
Reddit’s image hosting system. ArchiveTeam is typically on top of these sorts
of things though, unless a major web property goes dark unexpectedly.

[1]
[https://archive.org/download/stackexchange](https://archive.org/download/stackexchange)

~~~
brokensegue
> archiving all of Imgur and Reddit’s image hosting system

that's a huge task? where do you have funding for that?

~~~
Bartweiss
Archive Team routs its collected data to the Internet Archive, with tools that
I believe any individual could apply independently. As far as storage,
apparently the Internet Archive has a $10M budget, which will go quite a long
way if you accept slow or even offline storage for the content.

But I'm still not sure how an individual would extract the images fast enough.
Archive Team's largest project was ~1.5 petabytes of Google+. In _2012_ ,
Imgur had 300M images uploaded, which at 5MB per image would be 1.5PB. Simply
keeping up with daily throughput would be an enormous undertaking, much less
digging out all of the historical content.

~~~
geggam
Given the fact 10 years ago Y! Groups had over 4 Petabytes of data this might
be a record for them

------
nradov
The writing has been on the wall for years. I use Yahoo Groups for several
local community organizations and features would just randomly break for weeks
at a time. There was zero support from Yahoo; it's obvious they no longer had
any engineering resources assigned.

Is Google Groups the only practical alternative now? (Some people don't have
Facebook accounts so that's not an option.)

~~~
ghaff
Or just an email list Depending on your needs. Though SPAM has made that
harder without a real commercial service.

~~~
upofadown
Spam isn't really a problem for email lists you have to sign up for unless you
have a really large number of subscribers. Spammers need zillions of addresses
to make it worth their while to do anything.

It isn't a problem at all for closed lists...

------
Animats
So Yahoo doesn't do their directory any more, they don't do groups, and they
don't have their own search engine. Why are they still keeping the lights on?

~~~
skinnymuch
Yahoo Finance. Yahoo Sports (including Fantasy and there’s also Rivals which
isn’t under Yahoo banner). Yahoo News. Yahoo Mail. Yahoo Search isn’t their
own but it’s still decently widely used when comparing it to everyone outside
Google and Baidu.

The Yahoo overall domain and site is still a top 10 visited worldwide site. I
doubt it’ll drop out of the top 20-25 for a while especially if you exclude
porn sites.

Yahoo combined with AOL is still a top 5 web advertising company. Google, FB
are clearly ahead. Amazon is pulling ahead. Microsoft is there. Then it’s
mostly relatively speaking smaller operations like Verizon Media rounding out
the rest that have close to or above 1% share.

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
The announcement is confusingly worded, but if I'm parsing that right, Yahoo
intends to nuke _everything_ except the ability to mail a defined bunch of
people from Groups? So no more web UI with message history, much less
attachments, files, etc.

------
amatecha
Pretty sad news. I get the feeling that, in general, no company wants to give
users a way to share free-form content and have ownership over that content.
Every new "social media" platform that pops up allows sharing only a very
strictly-defined set of data, shared only in a limited way.

A lot of the open-ended nature of sharing on the web has gone by the wayside,
while extremely narrowly-focused sharing methods take their place.

Flickr for example feels like some kind of relic, a holdover from an earlier
time, where you can actually _join groups_ and share photos (incl. metadata!)
in there and have discussions in those groups. I'm very thankful it still
exists, and I dread the day it is shut down.

I used to spend a ton of time browsing Flickr groups related to my interests
(R.I.P. "Macintosh" group!) as it was a perfect way to find great photos and
some interesting discussion you cannot find elsewhere. I've tried to do the
same on Instagram over the years, and it's just not the same. Browsing
everyone who tagged their stupid coffee photo #macintosh is not even close to
the same experience, and sharing a conversation with people is simply not
possible in that context.

Not sure what else to say. It's just another casualty of the web I grew up
with. The web I watch slowly disappear. :\

~~~
tenebrisalietum
Of course no company wants to, because more money is made through a
combination of online targeted advertising and data mining. This of course has
encouraged walled gardens. Since this is where the money is, this becomes
where the marketing is and where the effort to capture new users through
friendly methods and appearances are.

------
smaili
It's amazing to believe at one point, this used to be the de facto source of a
lot of the information I would search for on the net. Oh how the times have
changed.

RIP Yahoo Groups

------
bitL
The last traces of tech-centric Internet are being done away with... Only the
ad-ridden cesspool remains. Sigh

~~~
dehrmann
Dunno if I'd call Yahoo! Groups "tech-centric."

------
azinman2
There goes a lot of collective history... I hope archive.org is able to
snapshot it.

------
jdlyga
Why does Yahoo always shut down their most useful products? They shut down
Yahoo Boss Geolocation services, which at the time was among the most accurate
geolocation services (look up an address, and get a latitude/longitude
position). Besides Google which was more accurate, but had a restrictive
license on their API, it was the best out of all we tested.

------
SN76477
Back around 2000, I used yahoo groups a ton. Good times, now most of those
groups (synthesizers) are on Facebook.

~~~
pottertheotter
I really dislike how so many groups are now Facebook based. I miss being able
to have emails from groups. Some were important enough that they went to my
inbox, some had specific folders so I could check them when I needed. And my
email is something that's already a part of my life. It's so much less
efficient to use Facebook groups.

~~~
SN76477
I agree. I have had a folder in gmail for synthesizers for probably 15 years
now. I am able to research topics this way and it feels fabulous.

Facebook being so closed is a real problem.

------
hc91
Is there any value left in Yahoo!'s services at this point? This is a genuine
question.

~~~
Spooky23
Yahoo missed the boat in terms of their real asset, which was identity.

Microsoft, Google and Facebook ran with it. The rest of Yahoo is just an
irrelevant husk.

~~~
dehrmann
They also had a friend network in Yahoo! Messenger, but no one was able to
turn that into a true social network.

------
at_a_remove
They killed off all of the chat rooms on a mid-December as well. In fact,
December 14, 2012. Curious. Watching Yahoo wither slowly over the course of so
many years is fascinating in a morbid sense.

I am told that they had some very interesting technological endeavors, but
this was not sufficient to save them, apparently. One clue has been watching
their home page and the frantic amounts of "partnering" they've done, to the
extent that they pushed much of it even out to the chat clients. That isn't
the whole of it, but it does seem to point to a kind of desperation on their
part.

------
droithomme
Based on the yahoo post Groups is not going away, they are just disabling all
the features except the ability to be a web only no email private group forum.
Previously you could upload files to common areas, have polls, subscribe by
email. The groups will still be there, but will be much less useful for many
people. However the functionality will be similar to say here, people can
create accounts and post messages.

Disabling links is unclear. Each Groups I think can have a list of links to
things, but maybe they are saying they intend to filter all posts to remove
any url references?

~~~
zerocrates
It seems like email is staying, too.

~~~
droithomme
It's weird because it says "Email Updates", "Message Digest" and "Message
History" will go away.

As I understand it, email updates is when you get the emails sent to you from
the list, message digest sends several at once rather than one at a time, but
what is message history? Is that the archives on the web site? So you can be
invited, you can join, you can send emails, but no one can receive them and
there's no archive of them apparently? That can't be it. Their description of
what is happening is completely unclear.

------
dredmorbius
There seems to be a general trend from public to private / limited-group
discussion platforms, at least among major providers. See also the G+
shutdown.

Any Yahooligans able to comment?

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
I'd posit Reddit as a counterexample. Discovering and participating in
extremely niche group communities has never been easier.

~~~
dredmorbius
Reddit is comparatively (revenues, staff) tiny.

Large firms are behaving in more risk-averse ways, it seems.

At least some are.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
As of last year, Reddit is (was?) the 3rd-most popular site in the US,
surpassing Facebook.

[https://wersm.com/sorry-facebook-reddit-is-now-the-third-
mos...](https://wersm.com/sorry-facebook-reddit-is-now-the-third-most-popular-
site-in-the-us/)

Although today's rankings place it at #6, just behind Facebook at #5 and Yahoo
at #4 (srsly?).

[https://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries/US](https://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries/US)

~~~
dredmorbius
By users and visits, yes. By revenues and valuation, no.

Users and visits pose little loss risk. Revenues do.

[https://www.feedough.com/reddit-make-money-reddit-
business-m...](https://www.feedough.com/reddit-make-money-reddit-business-
model/)

2019 Revenues: ~$100 million.

[https://marketingland.com/reddit-us-ad-revenues-could-
top-10...](https://marketingland.com/reddit-us-ad-revenues-could-
top-100m-this-year-amid-added-focus-on-ad-products-258969)

FB 2018 revenues: $55 billion.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
Your original post was about a trend of users moving to private communities. I
don't see why revenues and valuation matter for this?

~~~
dredmorbius
No, my original comment was about _major providers_ shifting to non-public
channels.

G+, or its G-Suite successors, still exists, but as closed networks. Similarly
Yahoo Groups.

In looking at G+ Community size, open vs. closed participation was a huge
factor in membership. Simply open vs. closed (mod approved) membership had a
substantial impact:

[https://social.antefriguserat.de/index.php/Migrating_Google%...](https://social.antefriguserat.de/index.php/Migrating_Google%2B_Communities#Google.2B_Community_Characteristics_and_Membership)

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
So you're arguing that Reddit is not a "major provider", but G+ is/was...?

~~~
dredmorbius
Yes.

As I'd hoped I'd been sufficiently clear on.

------
rwmj
Yahoo Groups came from the acquisition of eGroups.com, one of the very early
VC-backed pure internet services. Sold to Yahoo for $432m (in stock, sadly for
them).

~~~
Mindwipe
TBF Yahoo stock performed very well at some points since then so it might have
worked out well for them if they sold at the right time.

------
dehrmann
Not that this is a the best example of this, and I'm asking this as an honest
question: at what point should we be OK with data being ephemeral and legacy
services dying? With things like Yahoo! Groups, AIM, etc., the world has
mostly moved on, and while these announcements bring back some memories, I
don't necessarily see them as a huge loss, either.

------
untog
Does anyone have any suggestions for a free alternative? In an ideal world I'd
be looking for a paid one but I'm a member of a community group with no real
affiliation, so there's no mechanism by which everyone could chip in. Plus,
the obvious free alternative is a Facebook group. I'd like to suggest an
alternative if I can.

~~~
squashmode
A couple old groups that I'm a part of have migrated off of yahoo to
[https://groups.io](https://groups.io) I think it's a step up in usability and
interface.

~~~
KajMagnus
What about forum software like Discourse or Flarum
[https://flarum.org](https://flarum.org)? However Discourse is a bit
expensive.

In addition, I'm creating a Pay-what-one-wants alternative to FB gropus and
Meetup and email lists ... It's sort of a cross between StackOverflow, Slack,
HackerNews: [https://www.talkyard.io](https://www.talkyard.io) (open source).

What do you like the most about Groups.io? if I may ask

------
lsiebert
To do this without providing any tool for exporting data is proof of a lack of
good engineering culture.

------
donatj
Ah snap. I have very fond memories of the HP DE100C Linux based console mp3
player group helping me troubleshoot problems back in the day, even an HP
employee hooking me up with a new remote. It's sad to see them shut down.

------
bobbye12345
trying to use yahoo-group-archiver,

hard coded some data into the yahoo.py file :

cookie_Y = '...'

cookie_T = '...'

and later assigning them :

    
    
        args.cookie_y = cookie_Y
        args.cookie_t = cookie_T
    

before calling the function YahooGroupsAPI

and using my username / password

getting these error messages :

logging in...

Exception raised on uri: [https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v1/groups/alesis-
ion/messages](https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v1/groups/alesis-ion/messages)
{"ygError":{"hostname":"gapi1.grp.bf1.yahoo.com","httpStatus":500,"errorMessage":"Internal
error: UDB Failed","errorCode":1001}} ERROR: Couldn't download message; 403
Client Error: Forbidden for url:
[https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v1/groups/alesis-
ion/messages](https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v1/groups/alesis-ion/messages)
Exception raised on uri: [https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v2/groups/alesis-
ion/files](https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v2/groups/alesis-ion/files)
{"ygError":{"hostname":"gapi15.grp.bf1.yahoo.com","httpStatus":500,"errorMessage":"Internal
error: UDB Failed","errorCode":1001}} Traceback (most recent call last): File
"yahoo.py", line 485, in <module> archive_files(yga) File "yahoo.py", line
154, in archive_files file_json = yga.files() File
"c:\Users\ITD\Documents\Python Scripts\yahoo groups 3\yahoogroupsapi.py", line
96, in get_json raise e requests.exceptions.HTTPError: 403 Client Error:
Forbidden for url: [https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v2/groups/alesis-
ion/files](https://groups.yahoo.com/api/v2/groups/alesis-ion/files)

tried it on another group, same result.

Has someone encountered these messages ?

------
pbreit
Im confused. Does this mean Yahoo Groups is shutting down?

~~~
djsumdog
That's what I thought too, but it looks like it's just getting restricted to
private groups and disallowing media/content uploads.

It's probably to push people off so they can shut it down later.

~~~
williamDafoe
All messages will stop on Yahoo groups (last one of the bullet points.)

------
danso
I wonder how much this has to do with GDPR and other data regulations?
Presumably Yahoo Groups has too little activity to be worth keeping in an
active state. But even in a static, archival state, Yahoo would still be
obligated to fulfill data requests for it, right?

~~~
geggam
Too little activity ?

When I worked on it back in 2010 the sheer volume of email sent was
staggering.

The issue with groups always was and always will be monetizing it.

~~~
danso
Fair enough. But what is it these days compared to Facebook, Reddit, Google
Groups, or even Tumblr? Yes I know that the latter platform is suited for
types of content much different than Yahoo Groups, but I'm thinking Verizon
cares mostly about it in terms of engagement metrics (userbase, page views,
potential ad space, etc).

~~~
geggam
Keep in mind groups is 18 years old. It started as an email list and I can
tell you we had 12 email servers and they sat at around 2k message a second...
steady. We didn't even alert until they hit 20k in the queue.

The photos in Groups was also an interesting thing. We once had a "hacker"
create groups called shard1 shard2 .. etc etc. He put his porn in there and
deep linked to it. We found out when we got the internet bill for the overseas
bit. We were pumping out 8GB a second to China and didnt even notice the
traffic until we got the bill :)

Yes, I am sure Facebook/ reddit has eclipsed it by far in data sets now,
however the volume in groups isnt matched by many other.

When I left they had ~4 Petabytes of data... around 8 years ago

~~~
danso
Very interesting context, thank you!

------
seiferteric
Geocities all over again.. Why can't they go into readonly mode? Or even a
downloadable archive? How much storage could it possibly be?

------
siavosh
It's situations like this that the idea of a 'permanent web' like IPFS
resonates.

------
theqult
what could be the reason ?

~~~
EamonnMR
Posts are down to their lowest levels since the 90s (if I'm reading this graph
right).[1] Also, someone at Y! probably figured out how much it cost to run
the infrastructure and maintain the code.

[1]
[https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=File:Yahoo_group...](https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=File:Yahoo_groups_post_date.png)

~~~
williamDafoe
That graph is biased in that it only covers discovered groups and only half
have been discovered (older groups are likely more likely to have been
discovered). Assuming it's NOT biased something happened in the 2nd half of
2014 to destroy traffic to Yahoo Groups.

~~~
sedachv
> Assuming it's NOT biased something happened in the 2nd half of 2014 to
> destroy traffic to Yahoo Groups.

That is the time when Yahoo! Groups fucked up their DMARC implementation:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.support.thun...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.support.thunderbird/lZoquwntw_M)

------
unixhero
Paging /r/datahoarder

------
mlyle
Ignore the below; I was wrong.

~~Note that list content isn't going away as the headline implies, but instead
all the files uploaded to groups.~~

~~~
neonate
What exactly is going away and how do we know? There's contradictory
information and it's confusing.

Under "what features will go away?" it includes: links, conversations, email
updates, message digest, message history. That sounds like more than just
files uploaded to groups.

~~~
mlyle
Yah, I'm striking my comment. Saying "no longer able to upload content"\-- I
assumed it was limited to files.

